# LA PUNTA: Eclecticismo y tradición



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eclecticismo y tradición










El singular distrito en la Provincia Constitucional del Callao guarda mucha riqueza arquitectónica

Por Ricardo Guerrero

El espacio en el que actualmente se ubica el distrito de La Punta comenzó a urbanizarse a mediados del siglo XIX, cuando se edificaron los primeros ranchos próximos al mar. Estas sencillas edificaciones estaban hechas de madera, quincha y caña, y servían de alojamiento a familias que deseaban veranear en los baños de esta parte del Callao.

Alrededor de 1910, el lugar comenzó a cambiar de apariencia y los ranchos fueron cediendo su lugar frente al chalet, un tipo de edificación más moderna y cómoda, diseñada para familias aristocráticas. Este cambio produjo la ruptura en la unidad urbanística de La Punta y dio lugar a la influencia de la arquitectura foránea y al eclecticismo estilístico de las nuevas construcciones.










En 1919 se diseñó la amplia plaza central de La Punta y en ella se levantaron el Palacio Municipal, los primeros comercios, algunos hoteles y las sedes de las instituciones más importantes del distrito. Asimismo, en este período, y contra las tendencias de la época, se trazaron las calles del área en forma de damero. Al interior de este trazo reticular los jirones Medina y Sáenz Peña eran las vías principales, y la línea de rieles que llegaba hasta la calle Paz Soldán del Callao la principal ruta de acceso.

Entre 1940 y 1950 el balneario de La Punta fue perdiendo su carácter aristocrático, pero mantuvo gran parte de las bellas y disímiles edificaciones que son testimonio de la arquitectura residencial de la primera parte del siglo XX. Hoy, La Punta conserva muchas de estas casonas y mantiene también ese encanto que hace de ella una especie de pueblo dentro de la ciudad donde el tiempo discurre con un ritmo propio. 










*ESFUERZO VECINAL*

Alrededor de 1910 se formó un comité deentusiastas vecinos con el objetivo de mejorar las condiciones sanitarias y el ornato del distrito. Gracias a ello, se iniciaron las obras de instalación de tuberías de agua y desagüe.


www.elcomercioperu.com.pe


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Las casonas de La Punta son hermosas !!! no pongo pie en La Punta desde hace 8-9 anios , en aquel entonces .... no me acuerdo la verdad, jeje.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Espero esa tradición siga conservandose, aunque uno que otro edificio alto por allí no le vendría nada mal.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> una especie de pueblo dentro de la ciudad donde el tiempo discurre con un ritmo propio.


Ufff de hecho. Todo el mundo se conoce. En diciembre del 06, encontré a un señor que decía haber conocido a mi abuelo paterno. (el pobre señor no se cansaba de hablar....qué aburrimiento por Dios...)

Y sobre la tradición; creo que no hay mucho que decir, entre el entierro del Ño, La noche Veneciana, la fiesta del último viernes de Octubre en el Regatas La fiesta de la Santa Cruz (el único día que la Escuala Naval abre a todo el público) son ejemplos más que suficientes.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La punta??? lo màximo, ojalà pueda ir ahora que viajo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> Ufff de hecho. Todo el mundo se conoce. En diciembre del 06, encontré a un señor que decía haber conocido a mi abuelo paterno. (el pobre señor no se cansaba de hablar....qué aburrimiento por Dios...)
> 
> Y sobre la tradición; creo que no hay mucho que decir, entre el entierro del Ño, La noche Veneciana, la fiesta del último viernes de Octubre en el Regatas La fiesta de la Santa Cruz (el único día que la Escuala Naval abre a todo el público) son ejemplos más que suficientes.


Sin duda La Punta es una comunidad bastante unida. Mi abuela me contaba que sus primas siempre organizaban fiestas alucinantes en la casa Rospigliosi, el castillo morisco frente al malecón principal (los Rospigliosi son parientes lejanos). Invitaban a casi todo el distrito.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Recuerdo La Punta cuando yo era niña, ya que uno de mis tíos abuelos vivía ahí, y todos los años le celebraban su cumpleaños con un almuerzo en el que iba toda la parentela.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

La punta tiene bonitos edificios  TBn vi ese articulo  Aunk lamentablemente no la conozco personalmente  Pero uno de estos dias debo visitarla :banana:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sin duda La Punta es una comunidad bastante unida. Mi abuela me contaba que sus primas siempre organizaban fiestas alucinantes en la casa Rospigliosi, el castillo morisco frente al malecón principal (los Rospigliosi son parientes lejanos). Invitaban a casi todo el distrito.


fiestas en la casona Rospigliosi ?? Pero sí era el seminario de medicina y luego fue la morgue del Callao. 

Vanessita, si vas a La Punta tienes que comer un cebichito en la Rana Verde :drool:


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

La punta ,distrito marinero por excelencia, ya que muchos almirantes y marinos fijaron su residencia en esta zona, aparte de estar ligado muy fuertemente con nuestra gloriosa armada, colocare unas fotos con tu permiso J BLOCK.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> fiestas en la casona Rospigliosi ?? Pero sí era el seminario de medicina y luego fue la morgue del Callao.
> 
> Vanessita, si vas a La Punta tienes que comer un cebichito en la Rana Verde :drool:


Hablo de mucho antes, cuando mi abuela era aún niña.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que buenas fotos RONIN parece que eres la nueva revelacion del foro


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La Punta es realmente un distrito muy bello y lo mejor de Lima junto al Centro Històrico...! Buen thread!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La Casa Rospigliosi (nombre en honor a un cura italiano del S16) está completamente remodelada










El malecón Wiese está muy bonito (antes era un terral)



J Block said:


> Hablo de mucho antes, cuando mi abuela era aún niña.


aprox comienzos/mediados del SXIX?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> La Casa Rospigliosi (nombre en honor a un cura italiano del S16) está completamente remodelada


La casa Rospigliosi lamentablemente no está completamente remodelada. Fíjate bien, las cúpulas no han sido cubiertas, las ventanas no han sido refaccionadas.



pacolam said:


> aprox comienzos/mediados del SXIX?


No sé si habrá sido ésta, pero lo cierto es que mi abuela hablaba de la casa de la familia Rospigliosi, quizás había otra casa (muchas familias pudientes de esa época tenían casa de playa en La Punta). 

Ni intentes en llamar a mi abuela mentirosa porque soy capaz de viajar a Madrid sólo para retarte a duelo (honor familiar, pues)...y quizás para tomar un par de fotos de la Plaza Mayor.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jaaaaaaa, mentirosa? Para nada! Pero, desde el 1er post pensé que te estabas confundiendo con la casona Rospligiosi de Santa Beatriz.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Madrid sólo para retarte a duelo (honor familiar, pues)..


Duelo? Suena bien ah! Tengo entendido que el último de la Haza que fue retado a duelo fue el Contraalmirante de la Armada peruana aprox en 1829 por un español. Claro, el de la Haza ganó =D


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> Duelo? Suena bien ah! Tengo entendido que el último de la Haza que fue retado a duelo fue el Contraalmirante de la Armada peruana aprox en 1829 por un español. Claro, el de la Haza ganó =D


Pero recuerda que ahora eres el español.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pero recuerda que ahora eres el español.


No, Yo soy italoperuano (de italiano no tengo nada y de peruano hasta mi alma)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> No, Yo soy italoperuano (de italiano no tengo nada y de peruano hasta mi alma)


Joer...:bleep: 

Yo soy descendiente directo de los Hapsburgo de Austria, pero mi alma es peruana. 

jajaja...oe ya, sigamos con el tema...recuerda que Vane no está mirando... :shifty:


----------

